# The official K&M thread.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just to keep from having multiple threads floating around, confusing folks and adding to the bandwidth, how about a thread dedicated for K&M?

Lets try to keep everything nice and tidy yall. Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Where is K&M located?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Where is K&M located?


Mr. Breeze,

Not far from Mike's Hobby Shop - take 59N past Kingwood. Exit Community Drive exit and stay on the feeder road - it's in a big blue metal building, right next door to a sign shop.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like Mr. Breeze is getting the itch. 

Hey yall K&M guys. I want to clean up the site a little. I plan on deleted some of the K&M threads since they are scattered everywhere. If yall want to cut and paste any info over to here, do it now. You have till tuesday afternoon. Otherwise, enjoy!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

#*1*  







Yesterday, 09:30 PM 
Ronnie Norris







vbmenu_register("postmenu_421104", true); 
BIG DADDY
Join Date: Jul 2005
Location: Huffman texas
Posts: 245
























*K&M HOURS OF STARTING 2-2 06!!!!!!* 
K&M will now be open starting thursday febuary 2...........

Hours:

Thursday- 4 p.m. - 9 p.m.
friday- 4 p.m.-9 p.m.
saturday- 11 a.m. til races are over
sunday- 12 p.m.- 6 p.m.

Hobby shop and track will be open these days. The shop is stocked up and more coming this week. Any other info needed call....281-469-7000

Ronnie Norris

just trying to help clean up the site like u asked dude


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool deal, the shop is finally stocked. What are the electric classes that will be ran? I was thinking of getting a 4wd Electric Buggy. Also anybody have any IFMAR step pins for a stadium truck for sell.

Oh and everybody Ronnie, Andy, Don, ect keep the excellent work up.

Thanks
RH


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Rh*

They will have some Ifmars soon . I know cause I've been bugging them to get some in.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL, Cool.


RH


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

So what is avalible as of right know at the shop at K&M? I need to get some rear losi rims and some IFMAR pins.

RH


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Just about everything*

If the order was made the Ifmars should be in this afternoon and at the track tomorrow. I'll check Randy's in a bit and post it later.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

what are ifmars?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

backdraft341 said:


> what are ifmars?


Here is a link to the pic as well as a chart for tires:

http://www.teamlosi.com/newprod/tirechart/tirepics/7638.jpg

http://www.teamlosi.com/newprod/tirechart/tirechart.htm

Grant it, those are just from Team Losi, but that is where the IFMAR Pins come from.

Panther may make some that are comparable.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, that was fun last night. Wish I could have stayed, but I was really starting to feel bad and it was making me tired and grouchy. Feel even worse this morning. Dave C., there are some T4/B4 parts that they need to add to the hobby shop. I had to sell off some of my personal stash last night to a couple of Novices that got run over by a MT b/c the shop didn't have them. I'll e-mail you a list of the parts most likely to be broken in a collision with a MT, LOL. It's probably $60 worth total, and they could have recouped $10 of that last night if they'd had the parts.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey Chris*

Sorry you feel bad. I got a cold around Wednesday and took everything I could think of to kist it before last night. Showed up with a cough. Ran and PULL THE LEEEVER!

Great to see you there and Illisa


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Somebody must of told some folks about the 2Cool site. When I logged in earlier today, there were 17 people online. I checked Tech Talk, and there were 10 people viewing. 

Hope you get to feeling better Chris.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yepper.*

Not sure but is it true that those that like to fish also like to PULL THE LEEEEVER??!!!! 

You go over to the 2coolfishing topics and JEEEEEZE! Look at all those online!!!!

Overflow? You decide.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey I like to fish when I am not PULLIN THE LEVER!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Hey I like to fish when I am not PULLIN THE LEVER!!!


Salt Water?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Mostly freshwater, though I grew up fishing salt. I once pulled in a 30in red on a bass rig with 12lbs. test line. Love any kind of fishing. My second love.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Mostly freshwater, though I grew up fishing salt


We need to fish together then David.  This summer.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sounds good to me. I'm ready most of the time.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Blaaarghh. Not going to work today, still freeeking miserable. Dave C. check your PM's, I sent you a parts list. Alyssa had fun, I think we'll be out again soon. I need to get her up there one day for practice so she can run all by herself.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dave c., I forwarded Chris' PM to you.


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks I printed it out, and I am ordering for stock today!


----------

